# Has anybody tried one of these



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

http://youtu.be/In6zJGqQCHI


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Dewey has.


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Hi Dex, I just tried one last weekend Scott had one at the trial. I think they sound louder than your regular blank pistol. Easy to use, just flick your wrist.

Christian


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, where do you get them?


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Lion Country Supply has them. I saw one as well at the trail last weekend. Looked well made and had plenty of "bang".


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I looked all over Lion Country Suppply but coudn't find it.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I think you would spend a lot of time reloading?

Cost?


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I also looked on LCS and couldn't find it. Looks interesting. What is the price?

Not being able to simulate a multi-shot flyer is a negative.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey Dex,

I just ordered one last night from a friend who is a Dewey client. Charlie Moody has some and when I heard them and used them in training I knew it was a really good answer for the popper guns. I also heard that a huge avenue is opening up for him in the high school track world. There can be no more guns so even starter pistols are out. This little device that looks like a cross between a stapler and a nut cracker really is the answer.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

KNorman said:


> I also looked on LCS and couldn't find it. Looks interesting. What is the price?
> 
> Not being able to simulate a multi-shot flyer is a negative.


The product is so new that they dont have it listed yet. Call and ask for it, They will know what your looking for. Its called a Pop Start.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Lion Country has them on the website.

http://www.lcsupply.com/Pop-Start-Primer-Shooter/productinfo/PSTART/

$119.00

Pattie


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I like it. And you dont' have to explain to a policeman or county sheriff when they roll up on you that it's a blank pistol only.... or anyone else observing you within city limits that calls in reinforcements. (been there..done that..) sort of looks like a big staple gun


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm an urban trainer most of the time. I think this would be fine in town as the noise doesn't seem to bother people it's the gun. Still doubt I'd pay $120 for a politically correct noise maker at this stage of my training career.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

So how many 209 primers does this gizmo hold?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

joel druley said:


> So how many 209 primers does this gizmo hold?


One primer at a time......

Dave


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I'm an urban trainer most of the time. I think this would be fine in town as the noise doesn't seem to bother people it's the gun. Still doubt I'd pay $120 for a politically correct noise maker at this stage of my training career.


Yeah..but you live in Alaska..still land of the free and home of the brave.. they probably just think...oh good, he's scaring the bears and moose out of town with the noise.. urban areas and tree huggers are encroaching now on all my wonderful training grounds...hope to visit Alaska one day..(bucket list item)


----------



## Brad Vail (Jan 9, 2003)

These things are really cool. I have been using two of them for over a month. The pistol route just wasn't getting it done anymore. Too many jams, malfunctions and the like. Now my pistols have been relegated to decoy weights! 

It seems to me that they may be slightly louder than an average pistol, but safer to the ears because of the port that emits the sound. One of the key benefits is that you always get a shot. The bird boys never have the excuse that they forgot to reload because it is only one shot. Shoot and reload. As long as they keep primers in a pocket and not in the bottle, reloading has been very fast. Today I had 3 stations and one person on a four wheeler. I don't recall waiting long on any shot and throw. Definitely in enough time to help a youngster that needs a fire drill. Also it's virtually indestructible. Perfect for people rough on equipment (like most dog trainers).


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes! I saw one of the early prototypes this spring and watched the design changes as they worked out the improvements. I have shot probably 1200 - 1500 rounds (conservative estimate) through mine with ONE misfire which I suspected was a wet primer.
Seems a bit louder than pistols I have used and simple to use. With a little practice you can reload in seconds.
If there is something to break on these, I can't imagine what it would be. No intricate moving parts and nothing to wear out.
At a little more than half the cost of a decent primer pistol, Hey ... my Days End 6-shooters are for sale. Seriously!

JS

No pins or other parts to LOSE, either!!!


----------



## ikemoney20 (May 16, 2008)

If you haven't had the opportunity to see one of these new shooters yet, you can probably see one at most field trials across the country because they are being used by some if the top pros. I hear some of them include: wayne curtis, paul sletton and jess bentley, andy attar, mike lardy and ray and pat, dan sayles, jim beck, steve blythe, steve yozamp, charlie moody, al arthur, alan pleasant, jerry patopea, bill eckett, mark smith, mark edwards, bart peterson, danny farmer, rob erhardt, karl gunzer..... I'm sure the list is growing by the day.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like might take too much time to reload to shoot a second shot for a young dog. Might take some getting use to.


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

The one huge advantage to this gun is there is nothing to break. So why spend $200 on a pistol that will break.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

dexdoolittle said:


> The one huge advantage to this gun is there is nothing to break. So why spend $200 on a pistol that will break.


Tanner reloaded and fired 6 shots in 37 seconds! 

JS


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Been using the same two Tarus 22 pistols with retriever trainer blanks for 24 years.They hold 9 shots.If you run out...you are not taking your bird throwing job seriously.Whats 7 cents per shot in the grand scheme of retriever training.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Been using the same two Tarus 22 pistols with retriever trainer blanks for 24 years.They hold 9 shots.If you run out...you are not taking your bird throwing job seriously.Whats 7 cents per shot in the grand scheme of retriever training.


'Bout $.05 more than a primer. For me maybe another tank and a half of gas a year.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jim Beck showed me one that he modified to be a 6 shooter.


----------

